# Speedcubing101.com (EG-2, OH PLL, etc)



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey guys! My website, speedcubing101.com, has been up for about two years now, and I know quite a few of you know about it. However, I never really gave it an introduction on the forum and I felt now was a good time because of the new stuff I've added to the site recently.

Here's the the more interesting new additions to my site:
EG-2: http://www.speedcubing101.com/eg-2.html
OH PLL: http://www.speedcubing101.com/oh-pll.html

I also have what I consider to be good lists of OLL and PLL algorithms, overviews of the more popular methods (for newbies), and the rest of EG (CLL and EG-1) on the site.

My EG-2 list is one of the very few published online and is, in my opinion, by far the best.

If you find any algorithms that you think are better than what I have (particularly for the EG-2 page) let me know, please! 

Enjoy.


----------



## flan (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice shall check it out!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been using this site to learn CLL. It's the best by far. However, for eg-2, I find it easier just to do F2 R2 F2, then CLL.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> However, for eg-2, I find it easier just to do F2 R2 F2, the CLL.


 
I literally lol'd. 
If it were about what's easier, I'd be using Ortega.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 26, 2010)

I never knew you had a website. Nice Site. I might use it for when I want to learn CLL. Your OLL algs look good too. ^_^


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 26, 2010)

The link to the alg mirrorer on your OH PLL page doesn't work.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> The link to the alg mirrorer on your OH PLL page doesn't work.


 
Thanks, fixed.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks! Learning EG 2 now that it's up. Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 26, 2010)

I really like your one-handed algs. I'll probably learn their mirrors.


----------



## QU00BER (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for this. I'm new here but an old time cuber. I started in 1980 and learned to solve by doing the top first, then the bottom, and the middle last. I am starting to try to learn the newer methods so will explore your site.


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

Whodatindalogo?

Already knew about your site. It's unavoidable. :3


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you think that maybe ZZ has the popularity to be mentioned as one of the "mainstream" methods, alongside Fridrich, Roux, and Petrus?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Do you think that maybe ZZ has the popularity to be mentioned as one of the "mainstream" methods, alongside Fridrich, Roux, and Petrus?



yes this would be a good idea


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 26, 2010)

i cant get to EG1


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i cant get to EG1


 
It's working. I don't know why you can't see it; other people can.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll definately check the OH PLL later, thanks


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 26, 2010)

Anthony said:


> It's working. I don't know why you can't see it; other people can.


 
I get 404 Not Found D:
Not Found

The requested URL /eg-1.html was not found on this server.

EDIT ah with safari it works. maybe my mozilla is playing a prank on me ._.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW I've never heard of this site!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simply amazing.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

Since most people are lefties when it comes to OH, I decided (mainly because of Woner) to add RU algs to the site as well. Should be helpful to most of you.


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2010)

THAT EG2 PAGE IS OLD LOLOLOL


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2010)

Anthony, fix your sig!


----------



## aegius1r (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to see an EG2 list created.

I guess it's time to learn some new algorithms, thanks Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Sep 28, 2010)

aegius1r said:


> Good to see an EG2 list created.
> 
> I guess it's time to learn some new algorithms, thanks Anthony


 
You know, it's been too long since we've spoken on msn! 
Anyway, since I know you're good at finding algs, if you find any that are better than what I have on the EG-2 page, let me know.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome page, Anthony. I've learned some CLLs from it and I will use it to learn EG1 

It's always nice to have some good OH algs, too.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

CLL names because MrData said to. :3


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 7, 2010)

Creative


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Creative


 
Off Topic: What if I form cross on bottom, does this mean anything.

OH PLL, ah I was looking for that on google. Speedcubing101 you rock


----------



## Weston (Oct 7, 2010)

I get the super sexy pi case! <3


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Off Topic: What if I form cross on bottom, does this mean anything.



Uh, what? lol. 



TK 421 said:


> OH PLL, ah I was looking for that on google. Speedcubing101 you rock


I just checked and it's the third result on google when you search for "OH PLL". Did you look for it recently?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Uh, what? lol.
> 
> 
> I just checked and it's the third result on google when you search for "OH PLL". Did you look for it recently?


 
I <3 you Anthony.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2010)

no love for waffo anfony =( VOP?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 7, 2010)

Name EG cases and pbls.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> no love for waffo anfony =( VOP?


 


oprah62 said:


> Name EG cases and pbls.


 
LOL That was soooo coincidental. I don't have diagrams for the PBLs, but I was already calling R' U L' U2 R U' R "Waffo". Idk where to put that though..  It might just be easier for me to squeeze you into the CLL names lol.

I'm not going to bother naming the EG cases because the caller can just tell the solver if they're making a full layer, diag swap, or adjacent swap. The name will just tell them the top layer case.

Edit: fixed, waffo.  <3


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 7, 2010)

Guess I gotta earn a nickname . Hey, did you see the eg2 case I sent you?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm checking the OH PLL haha

Have you considered R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' (L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L) for Z perm?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> CLL names because MrData said to. :3


 
zomg roux teambld


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I'm checking the OH PLL haha
> 
> Have you considered R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' (L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L) for Z perm?


Oh, you mirrored it wrong, but you're right, L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L is sexy. :O
Probably will switch.



oprah62 said:


> Guess I gotta earn a nickname . Hey, did you see the eg2 case I sent you?


Yeah, but I didn't like it a whole lot. I'm sure you can find some better algs. 



Kirjava said:


> zomg roux teambld


Wanna try a solve on IRC, like you did with Rob? WE CAN BE FIRST TO USE A CODE. :3


----------



## Weston (Oct 7, 2010)

Um, Anthony, isn't that the alg you used before I showed you the optimal one?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

Weston said:


> Um, Anthony, isn't that the alg you used before I showed you the optimal one?


Not quite. This alg starts by taking out the pair in the back, the one I use takes it out in the front first. I like this one better lol.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 7, 2010)

One of your N perms is an L perm. The F perm doesn't work.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> One of your N perms is an L perm.


 
lol, Thanks. There was an extra U' in the middle.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2010)

My favorite CLL is Westicles


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> VOP



What is that? Very Orangina Person?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

OLL PLL page:
z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L U2 
to
z' U L' U L U L U L' U' *L'* U2


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey ! I knew this website for a while, but it has really improved now !


----------



## Anthony (Oct 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> OLL PLL page:
> z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L U2
> to
> z' U L' U L U L U L' U' *L'* U2


Oh, thanks. And I guess...
OLL PLL page:
to
*OH* PLL page: 




deadalnix said:


> Hey ! I knew this website for a while, but it has really improved now !


Thanks, Amaury.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> What is that? Very Orangina Person?


 
[wiki]VOP[/wiki]


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> [wiki]VOP[/wiki]


 
YA this. I have in my 2x2 arsenal


----------



## timspurfan (Oct 8, 2010)

It appears that the first two h cases in eg2 are switched, great site


----------



## Anthony (Oct 8, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> It appears that the first two h cases in eg2 are switched, great site


 
Thanks, but they're correct, actually. 
I'm sure there are other mistakes though so if you think you find anything else let me know!


----------



## timspurfan (Oct 8, 2010)

oops, sorry


----------



## EricReese (Oct 19, 2010)

R' U L' U2 R U' L U R' U L' U2 R U' L 

seems to just give me inverse of J alg
OH PLL page

edit-its RyanReese09 posting here, forgot to log eric out


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 19, 2010)

(L perm)

and that alg is listed under an N perm btw


----------



## Anthony (Oct 19, 2010)

There was an extra U in the alg, it's fixed now. Thanks.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 19, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

another one
U R' z' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R U' R2 z' R U' R' 

For F perm
The R' at the very end should be an L

also check your V perm. unless i'm an epic fail (probably) that alg doesn't work, tried executing it twice and both fail, and tried doing it backwards to set it up and failed as well


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 22, 2010)

which vperm are you talking about ryan? I tried the 2H one and it works, also, the LU OH one works fine too.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> which vperm are you talking about ryan? I tried the 2H one and it works, also, the LU OH one works fine too.


 Not the 2 hand one or the LU (I'm a left OH'er)

the RU one i guess (the only other v left)


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2011)

*Updates.* 

Made a beginner's section. Check it out and let me know if you think there are any changes I should make or things I should add.

Combined 2x2 and 3x3 algorithms into an "Advanced Speedcubing" section.

I added an extra case for most OLLs (which affect CP differently so you can avoid diag-swap PLLs). I know sooo much more than what's shown, but it could be a start at OLLCP for some people.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

You posted U F R' F' R U R U' R' for BowTie case and it does not work


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> You posted U F R' F' R U R U' R' for BowTie case and it does not work


 
U' AUF. >_>
lol, fixed.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Hm, I'm still not getting it. When I finish the alg, I'm left with the H shape (R U R' U' M' U R U' r'). I know some (maybe most?) people refer to H as the superman / double headlights H, but calling this OLL shape H makes more sense to me


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hm, I'm still not getting it. When I finish the alg, I'm left with the H shape (R U R' U' M' U R U' r')


 
Whoops, I'm stupid. FIXED FOR REAL THIS TIME. lol.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Heyyy there you go! Any reason why you used w's to signify wide turns instead of r's, like you did in the alg above it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Heyyy there you go! Any reason why you used w's to signify wide turns instead of r's, like you did in the alg above it?


 
w's is the correct notation recognized by the WCA in competitions (aka for scrambles). If you were to turn in an FMC solve with r instead of Rw then they would treat it as an M turn following the right face.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> w's is the correct notation recognized by the WCA in competitions (aka for scrambles). If you were to turn in an FMC solve with r instead of Rw then they would treat it as an M turn following the right face.


 
He probably knows. He's just referring to my apparent indecisiveness over which way to signify wide turns. When I first made the website, the "norm" was lowercase letters, and it seemed like only the Japanese would use "w." However, it's not so anymore. So, I'm switching over to that, but haven't fixed it all yet.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Yo anfony, in your CLL page I don't believe this alg works: U L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R 

Quite possible I'm messing something up, but its frustrating me..


----------



## Henrik (Mar 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yo anfony, in your CLL page I don't believe this alg works: U L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R
> 
> Quite possible I'm messing something up, but its frustrating me..


 
Have you tried looking at it with Lucas alg-thingy ?

U L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 14, 2011)

It definitely works for me. Remember that z' is in the same direction as F'.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

I need to stop learning algs at 3am. :fp I tried like 3 times all doing z instead of z'...and I thought I was even paying attention to my rotation too. Crap.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 14, 2011)

FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F' is so much faster


----------



## Escher (Mar 15, 2011)

deadalnix said:


> FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F' is so much faster


 
Yeah sure it's not like the other alg can be done in high .5 or anything........


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, both are damn fast ^^


----------

